# Zymol Vintage & Royale Wax??



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Zymol Vintage & Royale wax, £2000 & £8000 respectively.

Who on here has ever used, or knows someone that uses any of these??

Is the Royale Wax worth £7975 more than....say....Collinite 915?? I know they refill it for free, but even that cost £400 for courier to the States and back!!

Certainly not having a go at anyone who has bought this, just wondering how the price is justified, when you can buy a wax with only 4% less carnuba content (than the Vintage), for £50.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Quite a few people have Vintage, and at least a couple have the Royale (member Nortonski upgraded his Vintage for Royale last year and posted up a few threads about it on here).

I wouldn't get too blindsided by the whole carnauba % thing though - it's a lot more complex than simply comparing numbers and stats from one wax to another.

You can't ever really 'justify' waxes like this, in the same way you can't justify spending £150k + on a watch. They are exclusive, premium products that have a corner of the market where they're deemed worth it to the owner.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

some pro's use vintage iirc. imo it will add nothing that, say collinite won't as the wax serves to protect the finish gained by the prep work (polishing). the only reason (imo) to own such an expensive product is its name - and exclusivity if its a rare product.

edit: you got a jar of vintage then Mark?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You've got to be joking, Kev :lol: Mr bargain basement 'Carbon' me mate 

I'd love some one day though


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a tester/sample pot of Vintage & Atlantique, do I use it often then the answer would be no, does it give the feeling of using something special, definately yes.

Glorious to apply and remove, outstanding performance and durability, if the surface is well prepped- then the same applies for waxes at a fraction of the cost.
I have it purely for customers that require that luxury.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

To start off it's important to say that just because the zymol is 8k doesn't mean it's going to be £8k better than collinite etc. A badly prepped car wity royale will look pants. And a well prepped car with colly 915 will show it up. 

However, The vintage and royale are incredibly durable and they look superb on a perfectly finished car. There is a big difference from a £20 quid product to a zymol product. The worth of that Difference is simply down to your own opinions and circumstance. 

Sure your £20 product might look good fresh for 3 months and protect for 6 but in my experiences, zymol vintage and royale can do both for over 12 months! 

Obviously everything changes with different conditions and if your happy then great.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> imo it will add nothing that, say collinite won't as the wax serves to protect the finish gained by the prep work (polishing).


Getting a bit tired of this response to ALL the wax threads people are posting. :wall:

You can 100% see a difference between different LSPs (just look in Dave_KG's thread pool a the top). Even where initial 'just waxed' looks are similar, it is the 2nd week, 3rd week 'looks' that really differentiate a good wax from a great wax.

For example, Collinite 915 although still beads and protects after 6 weeks just as well as Zymol Concours, it definitely does not look as good after just a wash and a dry after say 3 weeks. Now perhaps it doesn't need to because of QDs and their respective crossover with Liquid Sealants, but that is another debate.

So yes, Zymol Vintage may not look much different, but it will after 3 weeks ----> 6 months.

Obviously other factors including, enjoyment of use, smell, ease of use are factors, but on a purely objective basis cheap waxes and expensive waxes are not comparable.

Feel free to disagree. After all, that is what forums are for. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> I have a tester/sample pot of Vintage & Atlantique, do I use it often then answer would be no, does it give the feeling of using something special, definately yes.
> 
> Glorious to apply and remove, outstanding performance and durability, if the surface is well prepped- then the same applies for waxes at a fraction of the cost.
> *I have it purely for customers that require that luxury.*


Exactly above a price point a wax for personal use need not be over £150, and of course if someone is offering the wax from a premium business perspective then it makes all the more sense to offer premium branded names. The customer is King


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

amiller said:


> *Getting a bit tired of this response to ALL the wax threads people are posting*. :wall:
> 
> You can 100% see a difference between different LSPs (just look in Dave_KG's thread pool a the top). Even where initial 'just waxed' looks are similar, it is the 2nd week, 3rd week 'looks' that really differentiate a good wax from a great wax.
> 
> ...


what does IMO stand for??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> what does IMO stand for??


In My Opinion :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> In My Opinion :thumb:


was pointing it out to amiller that its my opinion that expensive waxes offer nothing over something much cheaper


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

amiller said:


> Getting a bit tired of this response to ALL the wax threads people are posting. :wall:
> 
> You can 100% see a difference between different LSPs (just look in Dave_KG's thread pool a the top). Even where initial 'just waxed' looks are similar, it is the 2nd week, 3rd week 'looks' that really differentiate a good wax from a great wax.
> 
> ...


I thought it was just me, someone new here could be forgiven for thinking one is to lose their individuality when it comes to wax/lsp, after all we don't all buy wear jeans from Asda for £3 (not that the jeans are bad) .
I was surprised looking at my Monza brochure at how competitive some of the Zymol products are. Would I pay £8000 for a wax? Not personally whether I won the lotto or not. But I do favour the final look of say RG42 to CG 3X.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> was pointing it out to amiller that its my opinion that expensive waxes offer nothing over something much cheaper


 I see some don't know all the mnemonics.
i see your point though the argument goes the other way in that why get a £20 wax when you can get car pride tough wax for a £1 has carnauba and last months per application too


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd get a pot of Vintage tomorrow if the wife wouldn't kick me out when it turned up! 

She only just gets spending silly money on nice watches so the wax would be a step too far. 

Id go halfs with a local lad striaght away though it's that good IMO lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Sam63 (Jan 9, 2010)

Have used Japon Wax on my G7 Celica and it gave a superb finish for one of the more cheaper Zymol waxes.
Started using Collinite 915 6 months or so before I sold the Celica and was impressed but preferred the Japon Wax, only bought the 915 because I knew I was going to sell the G7 once I bought the Scirocco.
But now I have ordered Zymol Glasur for my Roc and should get it next week but will need to wait till middle of next month at earliest before using it, I will post piccies up once job is done.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I have sample pots of both that I won as a prize on here - can't wait to try them.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I have vintage on my car, I love it and I don't think I would every use anything else (maybe royale!) - and I am THE biggest critic when it comes to waxes. It has to be used/seen to appreciate it.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i have 4 carnuba waxes in my collection so far and must say each one leaves a slightly different finish.

colli 915: leaves deep gloss with nice wettish finish
rboe: deep gloss and slightly wetter than colli
sv onyx: very wet look with a sort of colour boost effect
zymol creame: very wet look almost pearl finish to light colours


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

I use Vintage quite alot if you look back through my studio posts, its a awesome wax great great finish if the paint is prepped right to start with.

Hd cleanse is a must to get the most from the Zymol waxes, its durable and 1 of the best finishes that i've every had with a wax, the sheeting is awesome too as shown in the above video on my thread.

Paul


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Race Valeting said:


> Hd cleanse is a must to get the most from the Zymol waxes, its durable and 1 of the best finishes that i've every had with a wax, the sheeting is awesome too as shown in the above video on my thread.
> 
> Paul


I would agree with that, HD Cleanse does seem to leave a better base for the Zymol waxes.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Ah, the old "Zymol boomerang thread" :wave:
My opinion has always been (FWIW) that these high end waxes will always be as much about how they can make you feel about using them as well as how you rate them on looks and performance.
True, perfectly prepped paintwork will look spectacular without any LSP, and the differences in appearance can be argued between whichever you use. But if you are a "Hobbyist" detailer like I (and a significant majority on here) happen to be, there is a feeling of satisfaction to be had when you know you have spent a few hours on your car and to really top the job off, you put a LSP on that is a bit on the expensive side (and that is relative to us all, be it a £5/£500/£5000 price tag) and then stand back and admire your work. Who cares if it is placebo effect, the feeling is real.
And that is where most "ordinary" people find the justification to buy them as I see it.
But as someone once said "Opinions are like [email protected] - we all have them"


----------



## lbls1 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am an avid user of Vintage, and IMO it is one of the best looking waxes I've seen so far. I cannot get enough of it!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Each to their own, but why not??

I looked at an Aston the other day that had Vintage on it, but all the swirl marks killed the finish. I still think BOS or SN take a lot of beating.

I think the only way to tell is with a gloss meter, next on my list to buy.

There is nothing like applying a more expensive wax by hand.


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

lbls1 said:


> I am an avid user of Vintage, and IMO it is one of the best looking waxes I've seen so far. I cannot get enough of it!


+1 I like Vintage a lot.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

In the end, it is all user preference and is the decision of the user based on many different variables. I have been progressing towards higher end waxes and found that for me, the most rewarding aspect is feeling like I am putting the icing on the cake. I like to change things up and still use LSPs like Collinite, but the experience of it has led me from my humble beginnings with Mother's to buying E-Zyme and soon the Zymol #2 sample kit. 

Overkill? Yes. Worth it to me? Yes. So obviously this topic is almost entirely subjective so in the end, I feel like people should go the route that makes them happy.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Apart from Zymol being overpriced their wax quality is one of the best that i tested.
The main reason that makes me saying this its waxing with glasur, concours or vintage the look of the car maints after several washes...i can´t get that in the majority of the rest of the waxes.

Look very good in the waxing day but 2 weeks later or less, the look is washed away .

Im testing SN V2 and i hope i can finally change my mind


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> I have sample pots of both that I won as a prize on here - *can't wait to try them*.


Aye, we all can't wait for you try them as well  :lol:


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> was pointing it out to amiller that its my opinion that expensive waxes offer nothing over something much cheaper


Have you used vintage or seen it used in the flesh?


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Has anyone bought either of those, who don't detail for a living??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

catch the pigeo said:


> Have you used vintage or seen it used in the flesh?


nope, bette things to spend £7k on thanks


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> nope, bette things to spend £7k on thanks


Me to but i would not comment on something i have not experianced 
other than what ive been told.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

voicing an opinion on what I've seen - particually in DaveKG's wax threads, with most people putting royale way down in their looks/beading/sheeting etc lists behind the likes of collinite 915 and HD wax..


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Your missing the point your opinion is based purely what you have seen in photos and writing on here.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

catch the pigeo said:


> Your missing the point your opinion is based purely what you have seen in photos and writing on here.


have you tried it then? what makes it so much better than something costing less than, say £100 (apart from the luxury, the exclusivity etc)


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> have you tried it then? what makes it so much better than something costing less than, say £100 (apart from the luxury, the exclusivity etc)


Read post 31 i have not tried it and for that reason i could not say if its 
better than any other wax so therefore i dont comment.
I choose not to use the its all in the prep argument because i read it
so it must be true.
If i ever have the 6 wining numbers on the lotto then i would buy it
and would post my thoughts honestly even if i thought id had my 
pants down


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Some pro detailers must have said 'oh, here's the wax we use, it cost £8000', to a potential customer, they must use that a sales pitch to help sell their services. That customer wouldn't have a clue about the chemical formula/ advantages of that wax, just that it's £8k so must be something pretty special. That must happen, even if nobody would admit that.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

The Sheriff said:


> Some pro detailers must have said 'oh, here's the wax we use, it cost £8000', to a potential customer, they must use that a sales pitch to help sell their services. That must happen, even if nobody would admit that.


Only one I know of and he was on 5th gear, there will always be a mentality that more is better. 
I don't tell customers that I have Vintage, but on occasions I get asked.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

amiller said:


> Getting a bit tired of this response to ALL the wax threads people are posting. :wall:
> 
> You can 100% see a difference between different LSPs (just look in Dave_KG's thread pool a the top). Even where initial 'just waxed' looks are similar, it is the 2nd week, 3rd week 'looks' that really differentiate a good wax from a great wax.
> 
> ...


Interesting you say about the Vintage looking great to 6 months, because I only managed to get 4 months out of it when I tested it a year or so ago.

I do get significantly longer with quality sealants and nothing extra from the Vintage.

I prefer sealants and in seeing Vintage side by side with Zaino Z2, I couldn't see any perceivable difference.

No doubt some do and love the finish, but I'd rather splash my cash elsewhere.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Some interesting comments, by everyone:thumb:

Like I said in original post, I certainly wasn't having a go at anyone that has it, just wanted opinions, and wondered why it's so expensive compared to other extremely good waxes/sealant, like Zaino Z2 that Neil^^ mentioned.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I have zymol vintage. it gives a great look but I have forund products that give a better look as for durability I am still testing it. Do I use it all the time the answer is no. but it is the only wax that I have that the wife allows me to keep in the fridge!! I find it does bring out highlights on a car better than most other waxes but then it is purely in the eye of the beholder. I know people cant tell the difference if a car has been waxed or not!!LOL

but as said its a premium product. Is a Ferrari or a 911 a good car.. Nope they are both flawed in a big way and if the truth be told not that well put together and very compromised as far as ergonimics are concerned and totally useless to live with everyday compared to a vauxhall of Ford say. but do most people aspire to be at least able to afford one yep they are well branded products that aim at the customer who has everything and wants the "best" money can buy.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Viper said:


> Aye, we all can't wait for you try them as well  :lol:


Arrange Spring to come for me please ? :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't have any but i quoted a job in Stoke last week and the guy said that he only ever has it detailed and finished off with Vintage.

The job would be a good contract aswell because he has a fleet of 5 cars and all were on his list to be detailed.

As i don't have vintage, i would have had to say no but i quoted him and if needs be i will buy some as it is the second time a client has asked me about vintage


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> I have zymol vintage.
> 
> but as said its a premium product. Is a Ferrari or a 911 a good car.. Nope they are both flawed in a big way and if the truth be told not that well put together and very compromised as far as ergonimics are concerned and totally useless to live with everyday compared to a vauxhall of Ford say. but do most people aspire to be at least able to afford one yep they are well branded products that aim at the customer who has everything and wants the "best" money can buy.


Which is exactly the point, we all aspire to something in life, whether that be a better watch/car/house or even wax , it's in our nature to want the best or the best we can justify. I for one *never* thought I would spend £50 on a pot of wax when I first started detailing (or car cleaning as it was called back in the day :lol and I have all manner of waxes/sealants/hybrids and love the looks each give. Yes I prefer the looks of some which my differ from the crowd or the 'norm' but that is what's makes us all individuals.

I for one would love to be able to buy 'Vintage' and one day I hope to be in a position to do so :thumb:. The feeling and excitement I'm sure it would give is IMO worth buying into .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I Sent e-mail to Zymol US if they can sell to me sampler pot of vintage 2 o.z Separately ,if they will not agree i put 3 waxes in my mind to buy 
-Chemicalguys E-zyme 
-Raceglaze55 and Victoria concours :thumb:this is not the first time.
i have Z carbon , concours , glasur , destiny and if i will buy Zymol wax again i will go with destiny sample pot .


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

The Sheriff said:


> Has anyone bought either of those, who don't detail for a living??


I've been away for a while, thought I'd look in & came upon this thread...

Personally I bought both & don't detail for a living, I also upgraded the Vintage for the Royale & love it :thumb:

The comments made over the previous pages come up again & again...is it worth £8k more than brand x, is it x times better...blah, blah, blah...However, the reason they come up again & again is because most have never had the chance to try it & therefore natural curiosity I guess...

Those that have put the prep in & had the chance to use either Vintage & Royale tend to have really liked it more often than not & as another member stated earlier, does it feel special - certainly!

At the end of the day price will put the product out of the reach of many if not most & of course there'll always be the comments like "are you mad!"

All I'll say is that if you get the chance, give it a go!

:thumb:


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

nortonski said:


> All I'll say is that if you get the chance, give it a go!
> 
> :thumb:


+1 I am proud owner of Vintage. Royale to be delivered 1st. week of April.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> -Chemicalguys E-zyme
> -Raceglaze55 and Victoria concours :thumb:this is not the first time.


What's wrong with E-Zyme?


----------

